# Amano Shrimp



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Would anyone be willing to swing by A&E before the meeting tomorrow and pick me up a half a dozen or so Amano Shrimp, assuming Jason has any in stock?

I will pay you for the shrimp tomorrow and would also be more than willing to give you a few extra bucks for the hassle of delivering them to the meeting


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

How long do amano shrimp typically live? I have about 3 or 4 of them that I bought at LEAST 3 years ago. They're huge and still going strong. I had not seen them in a looong time. Pulled out some driftwood while doing tank maintenance and there they were.


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw some pics of amano shrimp in Google images, but I can't tell if these are reddish or sort of clear colored. 

What do you like about these shrimp, and how do they comare to cherry shrimp in size and how they clean up in the tank?

We have some cherry reds and they multiply well. I couldn't make a living off breeding them but if I had tanks of only these little creatures, I could make the time worthwhile by selling them.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

TheLoachGuy said:


> How long do amano shrimp typically live? I have about 3 or 4 of them that I bought at LEAST 3 years ago. They're huge and still going strong. I had not seen them in a looong time. Pulled out some driftwood while doing tank maintenance and there they were.


I guess they live at least 3 years then  I really don't know how long they live...Renee had one that I *think* she said she had for about four years. I've never had them that long due to moving.



t2000kw said:


> I saw some pics of Amano Shrimp in Google images, but I can't tell if these are reddish or sort of clear colored.


They are pretty much clear in color (not as transparent as Ghost Shrimp) but do have some reddish spots on them.



t2000kw said:


> What do you like about these shrimp, and how do they comare to cherry shrimp in size and how they clean up in the tank?


They are just another type of shrimp I guess, nothing spectacular. They are also difficult to breed since the offspring require salt water (breeding is kind of like Salmon from my understanding) for the first few weeks then a gradual acclimation back to fresh water. Breeding them is a challenge I would like to try.

Amano Shrimp were the first ones introduced to the hobby (I believe) by Takashi Amano. Amano Shrimp always seem to be eating/scavenging for something though I'm not sure if it is actually algae they are eating. They are about twice the size of Cherry Red Shrimp so will go much better with Tetras and smaller type fish. Their color will also give them a better chance at hiding in the tank than the bright red of Cherry Shrimp


----------

